# Manny Jake



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

How far might Wayne, PA. be from some decent fishing, either fresh or saltwater, by land. Wife has a good friend that moved up there recently and planning an overnight trip, which (selfish me) would enable me to sleep on the way up there, find a spot to fish an all-nighter (it's a girl thing, my wife, daughters, her friend divorced, anti men and her kids), and then I could sleep on the way back home (unless my wife is yelling at me for sleeping too much  ).

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

MJ, while surfing around some of my internet haunts, thought you might appreciate this (and maybe head south to OC MD).  

Apparently ,ost use bull minnows and squid strips and this one ran 29 1/2" and 10 pounds.

Hope it works:










Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Now that's a Doormat to me thanks for sharing


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

> How far might Wayne, PA. be from some decent fishing...


Pssst!...(don't tell anybody)... about (maybe less than) an hour away from French Creek State Park, great place for family and fishing (call ahead for campsite reservations):

- http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/frenchcreek.aspx


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Shaggy!

Wayne is right outside of Philadelphia. My mother-in-law lives close to Wayne. You could jump on the PA turnpike, head for the NJ turnpike, and be fishing one of the North Jersey beaches within two hours. The sad part is fishing in the suds is slow up here, too, unless you're into kingfish (called sand mullet down your way...)

The other night time alternative is partyboat chumming for blues. Sort of like pier fishing with louder drunks and no casting. Blues are running 6 to 14 lbs and most folks can manage a half dozen fish (15 is the limit.)

Night time options in fresh water would be either largemouths or channel cats.

Now if you could time a return trip to coincide with the Fall Blitz....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

I agree - that is a "true" doormat. I'm hoping to take a shot at a doormat later this year. By then the Cape May boats will be heading out to the Old Grounds, an area famous for large fluke.


----------

